# Mouse Response Sluggish



## HiDesertHal (Jan 23, 2018)

Like it was being moved through a pot of molasses.

The fast/slow response selector on the Control Panel doesn't help.

Hal


----------



## Don M. (Jan 23, 2018)

Click on Settings...then Devices, then Mouse...see if your system recognizes your Mouse....you many need to do a Restart to acknowledge your mouse.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 23, 2018)

Try a new/different  mouse pad....OR  a different MOUSE.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 23, 2018)

It depends on the type of mouse you have.

If you have a wireless mouse with a dongle in a USB port it could be the battery in your mouse.

If you have a corded mouse, then you have to troubleshoot the reason.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2018)

*​I cannot add much different. If you have had the mouse a while, and a new battery does not help, it may be time to retire it.  I had same issue, and was immediately resolved with a new one.*


----------



## Olivia (Jan 23, 2018)

My wireless mouse began to move erratically.  I thought probably I needed to change the battery, so I opened the battery case and pushed on the battery to make sure it hadn't loosened up (because it sometimes fell off my desk) and so I pushed on it and turned the battery around a little and now the mouse is working perfectly fine.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 23, 2018)

The contacts do get corroded. Shine them up.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 23, 2018)

Well I'll be dipped!

_The Falcon hit it right...a new mouse pad did the trick!_

Thanks, John!

Harold       (I don't have wireless* anything!*)


----------



## Falcon (Jan 23, 2018)

You're welcome.  I'm glad it works.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 24, 2018)

If it's a mouse with a ball, it (probably) needs to be cleaned.
There is a flat ring on the bottom of the mouse that holds the ball in.  Turn it CCW to open it.  Turn the mouse back over, the ball will fall out.
Inside the mouse, where the ball was, are two rollers (at 90 degrees to ea other).  Scrape the gunk off them with a small screwdriver tip or a fingernail file.
I did computer support for 20 yrs.  I've done this many (many) times.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 24, 2018)

Right on.  It's amazing how much lint gets on the axle of the roller.

I have done it many times as well.  Now I have the wireless mouse.  Much more convenient.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 24, 2018)

My mouse has no roller.

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 24, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> My mouse has no roller.
> 
> Hal



Please explain.  If it doesn't have a roller it has to be electronic and wireless.

My wireless mouse doesn't need a pad.  It works on any smooth surface.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 24, 2018)

I'll explain:   It has a scanning prism and is light activated.

It's one of the new HP mice.

Hal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Well I'll be dipped!
> 
> _The Falcon hit it right...a new mouse pad did the trick!_
> 
> ...





HiDesertHal said:


> I'll explain:   It has a scanning prism and is light activated.
> 
> It's one of the new HP mice.
> 
> Hal


How did the mouse pad fix the problem??


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2018)

Next time give him some coffee


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 24, 2018)

Sluggish mouse response??  There's an ED joke in there somewhere.......


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 24, 2018)

By providing a uniform, rectilinear non-scattering surface for the laser tracking source.

Harold


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 25, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Next time give him some coffee



_*Har Har Har!*_

HDH


----------

